# What are some GREAT mecha manga titles, in terms of illustration?



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2012)

I've always been a huge anime buff, as well as a pretty big manga fan, but in my area, it's hard to obtain many physical copies of the latter. Anyway, I'm a huge mecha fan, own lots of mecha anime titles, but I'm in the mood to find some very good mecha manga when it comes to the illustration department. I'm taling art quality that's on par with the likes of Tsutomu Nihei, who is currently working on a 'Gundam' manga, but who knows when that will be out. 

I mean, there's gotta be at least ONE mecha manga out there that has art quality that's on par with stuff like 'Berserk', 'GANTZ', 'Blame!', etc, etc.

Doesn't matter if it's Gundam, Macross, Getter Robo, or any Go Nagai mecha work for that matter, I just want to find some HIGH QUALITY mecha manga to look at.


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I've always been a huge anime buff, as well as a pretty big manga fan, but in my area, it's hard to obtain many physical copies of the latter. Anyway, I'm a huge mecha fan, own lots of mecha anime titles, but I'm in the mood to find some very good mecha manga when it comes to the illustration department. I'm taling art quality that's on par with the likes of Tsutomu Nihei, who is currently working on a 'Gundam' manga, but who knows when that will be out.
> 
> *I mean, there's gotta be at least ONE mecha manga out there that has art quality that's on par with stuff like 'Berserk'*, 'GANTZ', 'Blame!', etc, etc.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's Gundam, Macross, Getter Robo, or any Go Nagai mecha work for that matter, I just want to find some HIGH QUALITY mecha manga to look at.



Lol no. And did you actually say Gantz is in the same par as Berserk?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Lol no. And did you actually say Gantz is in the same par as Berserk?



I'm talking about illustration and art _EXCLUSIVELY_, maybe learn to read.

'GANTZ' is right up there in those departments.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 9, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Lol no. And did you actually say Gantz is in the same par as Berserk?



Why are you such a moron?

No one is saying Gantz = Berserk. He's referring to _artwork_ that is in the same _ballpark_ as Gantz and Berserk.

And Gantz, IMO, has stunning artwork. Some of it is CGI-based, unlike Berserk which Kentaro Miura draws by himself, which gives Berserk the edge. However, they both have totally different styles; Berserk is much more detail reliant, whereas Gantz focuses on tone and shading etc.

*@OP:*
If you're really open minded about art style. And I mean _*really*_ open minded, then check Biomega. Classic post-Apocalypse (or maybe during Apocalypse...) dystopian, GITS-esque cyberpunk with heavy doses of tech, AI and Railguns. There's bikes, zombies and elements of mech, but it's nowhere near as populated by mech as Phase 3 Gantz or Gundam.

Neon Genesis Evangelion and Ghost in the Shell perhaps, but they aren't in the same pallpark as Gantz or Berserk. However, they're commonly perceived as classics within the genre.

I'm much more into Fantasy Seinen though, so take my words with salt.


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

X Drake said:


> Why are you such a moron?
> 
> No one is saying Gantz = Berserk. He's referring to _artwork_ that is in the same _ballpark_ as Gantz and Berserk.
> 
> ...



Why are YOU such a moron? I know he is referring to the art style. See how the part I bolded clearly says

I mean, there's gotta be at least ONE mecha manga out there that has *art quality* that's on par with stuff like 'Berserk', 'GANTZ', 'Blame!', etc, etc.

What I said still remains. Gantz isn't on the same par with Berserk. Sure it has great art but Berserk is one of the best mangas in art ( story too but this is irrelevant )


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 9, 2012)

Art and beauty on the eye of the beholder... in short subjective so please refrain from insult each other or I would ban both of you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2012)

So... getting back on topic, who else can help me in my pursuit of quality illustrated mecha manga?


----------



## MdB (Apr 9, 2012)

Five Star Stories has good, detailed mecha designs.



SuperVegetto said:


> Yes there is. And stfu or I'll call a mod. I'm not gonna risk and get banned because of you.



Threatening with mod intervention when you just said that he needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

If you are looking for Mecha manga... try out Break Blade.. and SV if you wanna talk about art check out Freak Squeele... blows beserk out of the water in terms of hand-drawn art


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 9, 2012)

Five Star Stories has a good art,  not sure if Berserk level art, but stilla pretty good art.


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I've always been a huge anime buff, as well as a pretty big manga fan, but in my area, it's hard to obtain many physical copies of the latter. Anyway, I'm a huge mecha fan, own lots of mecha anime titles, but I'm in the mood to find some very good mecha manga when it comes to the illustration department. I'm taling art quality that's on par with the likes of Tsutomu Nihei, who is currently working on a 'Gundam' manga, but who knows when that will be out.
> 
> I mean, there's gotta be at least ONE mecha manga out there that has art quality that's on par with stuff like 'Berserk', 'GANTZ', 'Blame!', etc, etc.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's Gundam, Macross, Getter Robo, or any Go Nagai mecha work for that matter, I just want to find some HIGH QUALITY mecha manga to look at.




Getter Robo series
Five Star Stories
Bokurano
Break Blade
Red Eyes, also has mecha based elements


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Aye if you want some great art.. although not mecha manga


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 9, 2012)

nihei has a mecha manga; SIDONIA NO KISHI

never really been into mecha but if you want art and mecha sounds about right.


----------



## Varg (Apr 9, 2012)

break age had pretty slick mecha designs , not much else in terms of  art or story.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Kurogane no linebarrels has pretty awesome mech designs, but the art isn't anything special.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 11, 2012)

Not exactly mecha but close enough:


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __ 












The story, a very detailed setting and characters are also great.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Apr 11, 2012)

Beast 9 is good


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations, everyone.

Been trying to find 'Gundam: The Origin' (English) to purchase online, but haven't had any luck.

I'm also a huge fan of 'Five Star Stories', so I probably should've mentioned that.

I'll look into all the other titles ASAP.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey folks, great recommendations... Always loved mechas, but only read the EVA style (Bokurano, Rahxephon etc), some Gundam and stuff like Break Blade.

Now I'm realy into Five Star Story, makes me wonder what I was doing all this years that I didn't know about this... Awesome!


----------

